# achilles tendonitis, HALP!



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

While dealing with a shoulder injury and off the bike i decided to trail run instead. While a good idea to stay in shape, I made the mistake of going too hard and now i have achilles tendonitis. What to do?

Has anyone tried these calf drops to treat tendonitis?

The Ultimate Runner's Guide to Achilles Tendinitis


----------



## mudgirl (Jun 19, 2007)

AC/BC said:


> While dealing with a shoulder injury and off the bike i decided to trail run instead. While a good idea to stay in shape, I made the mistake of going too hard and now i have achilles tendonitis. What to do?
> 
> Has anyone tried these calf drops to treat tendonitis?
> 
> The Ultimate Runner's Guide to Achilles Tendinitis


I just started doing these consistently, every day, to treat my Achilles tendonitis this week. Supposedly it takes about 12 weeks of consistently doing them, so we'll see if it works! I started feeling tendonitis in my left Achilles last summer, and in September it fully ruptured one night when I tripped and landed on that foot with quite a lot of force. I started feeling tendonitis in my right Achilles while I was still in my walking boot recovering from the ruptured left Achilles. It wasn't too bad until I started mountain biking again pretty regularly about a month ago. I've already been doing calf raises to help strengthen the calf on the side that ruptured, but only every other day, and not as many reps as suggested in the video. So now I'm doing them every day, and taking some extra time each day to focus on the other side as well.


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

bummer injury! good luck with it.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

mudgirl said:


> I just started doing these consistently, every day, to treat my Achilles tendonitis this week. Supposedly it takes about 12 weeks of consistently doing them, so we'll see if it works! I started feeling tendonitis in my left Achilles last summer, and in September it fully ruptured one night when I tripped and landed on that foot with quite a lot of force. I started feeling tendonitis in my right Achilles while I was still in my walking boot recovering from the ruptured left Achilles. It wasn't too bad until I started mountain biking again pretty regularly about a month ago. I've already been doing calf raises to help strengthen the calf on the side that ruptured, but only every other day, and not as many reps as suggested in the video. So now I'm doing them every day, and taking some extra time each day to focus on the other side as well.


Keep me updated on how it goes with those calf exercises! I plan on starting them in a week or two once i start to feel a bit better. I bought an ankle brace i wear at night and sometime around the house which seems to help. Plus icing and making sure i get enough potassium. I had this injury 5 years ago so i know how frustratingly slow the heal process is. I had been doing calf exercises up until last year to prevent this from ever happening again. I'm mad at myself for not keeping up with it.


----------



## Maizie88 (Apr 29, 2014)

What you need is blood flow. Blood flow is the most critical element for a rapid recovery. Blood flow brings oxygen and nutrient rich blood to the tendon, which are required for the body to heal itself. Since Tendonitis causes your tendon to become inflamed, blood flow to the area is impaired. When blood flow is impaired, healing takes much longer. Physical activity brings blood flow to the area, which speeds healing, but activity is typically the cause of Tendonitis and can lead to further tendon damage. You want to heal the tendon but you also want to rest the tendon to avoid re-injury. I work for a company that specializes in soft tissue damage, and would highly recommend you take a look at the website, and more specifically at the BFST (Blood Flow Stimulation Therapy) Achilles Wrap. It is designed to promote the circulation you need in order to heal. I have used the foot wrap myself and have had great results. 
Achilles Tendonitis Treatment


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

Any updates on how recoveries are going? I did something to mine this summer and it eventually got a bit better. I pushed through on motrin and kt taping it for riding. Did Shenando Mountain 100 and it actually seemed better for a while after. Commuted two days in a row without the tape and it's angry again. I'm trying to fix this in the off season. I've scooted back my road bike cleats and continue to tape the ankle for riding. It seems like time off the bike doesn't make any difference. About to break down and go to the doctor.


----------



## mudgirl (Jun 19, 2007)

The tendinitis I was experiencing has actually calmed down quite a lot in the past few months. I've been strength training fairly consistently each week and it seems to be helping rectify my muscle imbalances. I still feel it occasionally, though. I am battling some mild plantar fasciitis in the foot of the Achilles I ruptured, and that appears to be fairly common after ruptures, from what I've read. I still can't do a one legged calf raise on that leg, either. At this point (13 months later) I wonder if I ever will, but not sure I'm that worried about it.

I recommend going to a good ortho immediately, zipp. The tape is just acting as a crutch. Don't do what I did and try to ignore it and end up in cast. Good luck!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

zippinveedub said:


> Any updates on how recoveries are going? I did something to mine this summer and it eventually got a bit better. I pushed through on motrin and kt taping it for riding. Did Shenando Mountain 100 and it actually seemed better for a while after. Commuted two days in a row without the tape and it's angry again. I'm trying to fix this in the off season. I've scooted back my road bike cleats and continue to tape the ankle for riding. It seems like time off the bike doesn't make any difference. About to break down and go to the doctor.


You should start doing these calf drops immediately twice a day. They straighten the muscle fibers and allow them to grow back health. Within 2 weeks you should start to see good progress. Keep adding weight when you can do more then 15 reps. And do them for 3 months. It's the only thing that has worked for me and I tried everything. Icing it after doing the heal drops helps too - early on. Whatever you do, don't mask the pain with pain killers. If you feel discomfort, stop doing what you're doing. Be easy. Don't jump around.

The Ultimate Runner's Guide to Achilles Tendinitis



mudgirl said:


> I still can't do a one legged calf raise on that leg, either. At this point (13 months later) I wonder if I ever will, but not sure I'm that worried about it.


Mudgirl, i bet you will be able to eventually. I had tendonitis 4 years ago and it took forever to get the strength back but eventually it did return and i forgot i even had tendonitis! I was back to running 3-4 miles and doing heavy weight calf raises... like 45lbs plates in each hand! You'll get there. Just takes time!


----------



## red913 (Dec 27, 2007)

Old post, I know. But I'm experiencing similar problems. Been happening since last December. It's only a minor pain and the doc said it's ankle tendinitis not specifically Achilles. But I mostly have the pain back there. Only sometimes in the soft tissue area around the ankle. I was given a list of exercises and stretches I can do and I ice it. I tried just resting, but I'm on my feet all day at work, so that's accomplished nothing in the past month and a half. The Doc wants me to do these exercises and take an anti-inflammatory every day for a few weeks and if that doesn't help then go to a physical therapist.

But the pain is so moderate I almost feel like I'm wasting my time. After hearing about ruptures, I'm glad I haven't ridden since decemeber. Although that has had it's share of pains. I miss it so much. But hopefully by this summer I'll have my new full suspension bike, be all healed up and hitting the trails again! 

To the OP, have you had the problem reoccur since your original injury? Is this something that sticks with you for life?


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

red913 said:


> Old post, I know. But I'm experiencing similar problems. Been happening since last December. It's only a minor pain and the doc said it's ankle tendinitis not specifically Achilles. But I mostly have the pain back there. Only sometimes in the soft tissue area around the ankle. I was given a list of exercises and stretches I can do and I ice it. I tried just resting, but I'm on my feet all day at work, so that's accomplished nothing in the past month and a half. The Doc wants me to do these exercises and take an anti-inflammatory every day for a few weeks and if that doesn't help then go to a physical therapist.
> 
> But the pain is so moderate I almost feel like I'm wasting my time. After hearing about ruptures, I'm glad I haven't ridden since December. Although that has had it's share of pains. I miss it so much. But hopefully by this summer I'll have my new full suspension bike, be all healed up and hitting the trails again!
> 
> To the OP, have you had the problem reoccur since your original injury? Is this something that sticks with you for life?


Yes i've had it reoccur unfortunately. It came back from repeated bails off a challenging tall skinny where I had to stick my foot out all the way and brace my fall. This was after 2 months of feeling like the tendonitis was gone.

It really doesn't fully heal for 6 months (after the discomfort is gone), so you have to be careful. Resist the urge to jump or run hard for 6 months once you feel like the discomfort is all gone. It's the sudden bursts of power and shock and the over extension of the foot that cause the achilles to become damaged again.

Is the Doc having you do heal drops? That's typical treatment for the achilles. Just don't go crazy with adding weight. I worked up to holding 50lbs and doing heal drops and stressed my hamstrings.

For me walking created more discomfort then biking ever did - at least easy to moderate intensity biking. Runners who get achilles tendonitis often switch to biking while they are healing to stay in shape. So do some very easy biking, take a day off and see how you feel. If you don't feel worse keep biking but ease into it very slow and easy for a few weeks. I'd suggest some paved paths vs. mtn biking where you need more explosive power. The only time I noticed biking effect my achilles was during hard training rides up hill or sprints.

It's takes a long time to heal but will fully heal. Good luck


----------



## dcycleman (Jul 2, 2015)

Been dealing with mine for almost 4 years now. Still not completely gone, and if I push too hard it gets aggravated and comes back for awhile.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

dcycleman said:


> Been dealing with mine for almost 4 years now. Still not completely gone, and if I push too hard it gets aggravated and comes back for awhile.


Are you doing corrective work to make sure the tendon fibers don't grow back like spaghetti? If you don't do heal drops and message the tendon in a linear fashion then it will grow back really funky and wont be very strong.


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow, never saw this thread before. I did the exact same thing when I had both of my bikes down for repair. Two six mile trail runs on back to back days. Mistook soreness as normal muscle soreness. I had a recurring limp for probably two years. It would get better for a couple months sometimes and aggravate again from riding, walking, jumping, or just doing my job. So frustrating. I think I'm finally pretty well over it. Haven't had a relapse in six months or better.

Moral of the story is don't just jump into running; ease into it. Just because you are fit enough, doesn't mean your muscles and tendons are. Also be careful with minimalist shoes.


----------



## dcycleman (Jul 2, 2015)

AC/BC said:


> Are you doing corrective work to make sure the tendon fibers don't grow back like spaghetti? If you don't do heal drops and message the tendon in a linear fashion then it will grow back really funky and wont be very strong.


Man, you have no idea. I did all the physical therapy, gaston therapy, ultrasound therapy, the stretching , the excersises. Never been right since. The good news is I had an mri and the ortho said the tissues were looking good and he didn't recommend surgery yet. 
Thing is, I'm a carpenter and it's tough with the tool belt on 40 hrs a week framing houses.
Some days are better than others


----------



## JNKER (Feb 19, 2016)

AC/BC said:


> Are you doing corrective work to make sure the tendon fibers don't grow back like spaghetti? If you don't do heal drops and message the tendon in a linear fashion then it will grow back really funky and wont be very strong.


By "linear" do NOT massage the tendon up and down the leg. You want to massage across the tendon back and forth (towards toes and heel).


----------



## dcycleman (Jul 2, 2015)

I've been using a roller on my calf, that seems to help along with the stretches the pt told me to di


----------



## stoplight (Mar 8, 2009)

second go round with Achilles tendonitis and calcaneal bursitis, whammy one and two......I did not learn the first time but of course my orthopod injected it and problem solved so I got cocky. He would not inject this time as the tendon may rupture. So what I learned, what works..what does not. 
Ice several times a day, 30 minutes each session
Stretch the calf muscle...I could not do full eccentric heel drops so did the modified version from up to flat on the floor.
I have my wife roll my calf with a wooden pie dough roller in the evening but not always. 
Stretching, wall assisted calf stretches, now doing for 1 minute set of 5, 
big toe stretch...very helpful!! look it up.
added Epson salt foot bathe couple times a day if doable, 
just now doing eccentric 2-3 inch heel drops. 3x10
PT gave permission for calf strengthening exercises.....you do not want to do these before the calf is stretched out...strengthening further complicates calf tightness if done at the wrong time. Calf raises, 2x25 single foot. 
Podiatrist gave me two things, raised heel pads which sometimes worked and sometimes did not but what turned the corner was the addition of Tuli gel heel cups...50% drop in walking pain, reduction is swelling come evening time and has sped up the healing process. May or may not work with inserts, I have better luck with the heel cup and less cushiony inserts. 
Been battling this for 3 months and now just feeling like I am punching out the other side. PT also said stay off the bike!!!! pretty sure he said that before but heard him for the first time a couple weeks ago, lol....
what I have noticed while climbing, most on the MTB is the pressure and strain applied to the calf and achillies so I am staying off the steeps and staying on the flats.

Lesson learned...stretch often and keep stretching. Once prone to an over use injury like this, always prone. 
How I over worked it. Riding often, no stretching then added p90x., especially plank position. Many of those exercises forcibly stretch the calf muscle. You do not want to forcibly stretch an already tight calf muscle.

https://www.amazon.com/Tulis-Heavy-Duty-Large-175lbs/dp/B000MSZT7O

https://myhealth.alberta.ca/Health/aftercareinformation/pages/conditions.aspx?hwid=bo1628
look up the path of the big toe tendon, you might be surprised.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Peptide injections have shown to be beneficial as well - specifically TB-500 and BPC-157. TB-500 has been shown in clinical studies of lab rats to regrow tendons. People are reporting positive results using both. Do some research on them. Lots of info online. I'm going to start injections soon. I reinjured my achilles doing some light jogging. Will report back on results.

Plan is to start with 100mc of BPC-157, then raise it to 250mcg, doing injections every other day for 2 weeks. 2 weeks on 2 weeks off and repeat. 

TB-500 
Wk1 - 5mg
Wk2 - 2.5mg
Wk3 - 2.5mg 
Wk4 - 2.5mg
Wk5 - 2.5mg


EDIT: I finished the peptide cycle. They didn't seem to do anything. I bought them from RUI-products and APEX. I think the whole peptide thing is bunk... at least what these companies are selling is bunk and not the real stuff. Don't waste your money. Lots of this stuff is coming from China too, which is scary.


----------



## stoplight (Mar 8, 2009)

In addition to my original post from July. Continued stretching, wearing lifts blah blah blah and wore a boot for 4 weeks all to no avail. Original orthopod referred me to another orthopod specializing in foot and ankle. He took another set of x rays and put me on his surgery schedule. DX Haglund's Deformity, retro calcaneal bursitis. Had surgery Dec 16, two weeks in a cast and just returned to have sutures removed and new cast put on. Two more weeks of no weight bearing then will start PT. I am in less pain post op then I was pre surgery....see how things go. Remember to stretchhhhhhhh that calf muscle prior to exercise!!!!!!..


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

I tried stem cell injections back in Aug. of 2017, so 5 months ago. Did Regenexx where they took the stem cells from my bone marrow. Unfortunately I didn't have a good result. I was hoping i'd be in better condition at this point but i've only slightly improved. I think my improvement was more based on PT strengthening rather then the stem cell themselves. I was a good candidate for stem cells - active and not overweight, no metabolic disorders, ate a very anti inflammatory paleo-style diet, took supplements, ect. 

I really had high hopes for stem cells but it was a bust. I think there is promise in them, but what's legal in the US are like horse and buggy of stem cell treatments. Blame the FDA. I think you go to places like Kiev or Panama, you get the really good stuff. I would probably give stem cells another chance, but not here in the States.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

The best proven treatments are still eccentric stretching, shockwave therapy, and surgical debridement if things get to that point.


----------

